# Anyone have one of these?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12979829073/

But look at that face, how can you be annoyed?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Am I supposed to have to sign into Yahoo to see that?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am coming up with nothing when I click on that link. Doesn't work for me. The picture is adorable though!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

It says private!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oooops sorry, I think I fixed it.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I get an error message from Flickr when I click the link - 404 Page Not Found.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Aaaack, sometimes technology stinks!!! I'm on an iPad because my computer died and I have to get off the fence and get a new one. They were nice at the Appke store and labeled it "vintage" ound: Finally figured out how to change privacy settings so it should work now or I give up.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

It works now. OMG, he is just too cute for words! I love his expressions!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ohhh, the pitiful and 'woest me' look....


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't have one of those anymore, but I sure did. Timmy's a reincarnation of Bailey in every way! Hubby couldn't believe what he was seeing. He so misses those little love pats, as Tyler is Mr. Independence. Thanks, Jen. It brought back such memories.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

He's adorable. Love his expression! 
Vintage Ipad....Hmmm....wonder what they would call mine...it's the 1st Ipad. Probably say, "It should be in the Historical Section" eace:
I still haven't been able to post pictures from it no matter how much I go into setting. 
Jeanne :biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww...what a cute baby!!! Love when they try to get your attention.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I have more of a whining jumping bean.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Aww, Timmy, you mean your mommy is paying attention to something besides you? How could she?!? I love it when they are so quietly insistent. Benjamin does something like that -- just kind of stares and paws at me when he wants something. If I had a yappy demanding dog I could much more easily ignore it than I can this kind of adorable, subtle request for attention. Very effective!


----------



## Menthele (Mar 1, 2014)

Too Cute...Really deep voice. Is this a request to go out, or for attention? My Midnight sometimes looks at me and whines as if he thinks I know what he wants.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

How can you resist that technique, he has it down to a science. Too funny and too cute.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

That's not Timmy, it's Charlie ......... Same look same gentle pawing same little bark- impossible to ignore.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Aw, how can you resist!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

His "Aunt Lexi" does the pawing - but not the whining!


----------



## Victoria (Jun 1, 2014)

Toooooo cute for words!! Love it! Made me smile and chuckle a little out loud to myself - thanks for sharing!


----------

